# centre brace cracked.



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

just cracked my 55 gallons centre brace. is it gonna affect the water and the tank??????


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i cant tell you if your tank safe or not. but i was told by miracles that my tank was built with thicker glass because they were out of those 1 piece frames with center support.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

SAMhap said:


> just cracked my 55 gallons centre brace. is it gonna affect the water and the tank??????


Measure the edge of the tank, then meansure the center of the tank. If the differences is 1 cm or more, then it's only a matter of time before it gives way. If it's less, you stand a better chance of getting away with it. You just need to measure it once every now and then to make sure it's not giving way. I have 2 tanks like that, so far it's holding. But just so you know, my tanks are in the basement. The damage is minimal. If you think about it, a $50 fix is worth more that a $5000 - $10000 damage to the house.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Measure the edge of the tank, then meansure the center of the tank. If the differences is 1 cm or more, then it's only a matter of time before it gives way. If it's less, you stand a better chance of getting away with it. You just need to measure it once every now and then to make sure it's not giving way. I have 2 tanks like that, so far it's holding. But just so you know, my tanks are in the basement. The damage is minimal. If you think about it, a $50 fix is worth more that a $5000 - $10000 damage to the house.


what do u mean measure the edge and the centre? like the black trimmings and the brace? or the crack?


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

SAMhap said:


> what do u mean measure the edge and the centre? like the black trimmings and the brace? or the crack?


Measure the trim. You're checking for any significant bowing of the glass, which occurs in the middle of the pane. So use a tape measure and measure the side of the tank front to back, then compare it to the distance front to back in the middle of the tank.

If there is significant bowing, then you're better off either getting a new tank or a new brace, as the tank is at a higher risk of failing.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Get a extenable(sp) clamp, 2 part plastic epoxy. Glue and clamp.

I have 2 tanks center brace brakes from Idiots lifting from it.

Both tanks are still being used.

1 = 90G
1= 300G


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm...on one of my taller tanks, at the top the center depth changes depending on if it's full. Once the water goes down a few inches at WC time, the top center distance gets closer together from lack of water pressure. it's done that a long time now. Or at least the trim does...I should measure the actual glass to confirm.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Get a extenable(sp) clamp, 2 part plastic epoxy. Glue and clamp.
> 
> I have 2 tanks center brace brakes from Idiots lifting from it.
> 
> ...


Is the centre brace still holding together after you fill it with water?
I have a 75gal that I pickup with a centre crack and might try your method but I been using it for 5 years and so far so good. BTW, it is in the basement and a few feet away from the floor drain.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The 300 is at my Sisters house, Main Floor Filled with turtles...(i dont know why)

The 90 was at my parents for 2 years, they sold it and its still filled as well.

With the right glue, Its like brandnew.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd say fix it....for the peace of mind.
The epoxy glue and clamp is a good idea.


----------

